# Hey firespyder.....O'croke Showdown....



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Got a weekend pass in March...2nd, 3rd or 4th week.


Us boys vs your boys @ Ocracoke...losers buys the first round @ Howards Pub...

Largest, most, bait or metal. all drum show down..Gannets, kumerants, sea gulls don't count

Lets get this drum showdown rolling.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Let's see,hmmm... I think the first was caught last yr by,hmmmm..  Oh and a yr before that,by that same guy??? 

Yeap stirrin it up,cause Firespider joined me last yr in the fray....  Dem drinks el be right tasty Al,Ryan and meself will appreciate,promise...


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Al, I got your back but your paying if we lose...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Kenny...really feelin' the mojo this year... 

Gotta get the rest of the 'boys to get down.

Clay...trust me...*we'll* make sure that round is cold an tasty.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes *you will*... Thanks..:beer:


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

oh yeah, i'll be in on this. And I'll be sure to bring my lucky fishing partner again, he's good for atleast three.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

dont make me get in on this.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Awe Yea!*

opcorn:Ill go ahead and tape some guides on a rod again. The butt section will be nothing but a reel seat again......

Ill take a pint of Howards finest grog...Along with a cheese burger of course.

I guess its a us's vs you's type of thing hugh?

We'll be watching those temps. Im sure our team captain up there in Hattie (DD) will be scouting out a hole for the home team so we'll stop off at the pony for some am breakfast and get to catching a little afterwards.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Clyde brings him again....Me Kenny and clyde can just sit back and watch....But its funner to play....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Clyde said:


> oh yeah, i'll be in on this. And I'll be sure to bring my lucky fishing partner again, he's good for atleast three.


 I feel certian you'll break that skunk's back this yr,Clyde.... If between Firespider,you're bud,and I can rack up 9 amoungst us,no doubt you're gonna be in on the action this yr. Besides,Al done run out all his luck in the Wheels Tourney...  I hope anywho....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> I feel certian you'll break that skunk's back this yr,Clyde.... If between Firespider,you're bud,and I can rack up 9 amoungst us,no doubt you're gonna be in on the action this yr. Besides,Al done run out all his luck in the Wheels Tourney...  I hope anywho....


Dayum Al, I'm starting to feel like Custer at Lil Big Horn. Any other Va boys gonna show???


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Let's see,hmmm... I think the first was caught last yr by,hmmmm..  Oh and a yr before that,by that same guy???


Hmm. 

This Va. boy got a 50" FL the first week of January last year. 

And this one wasn't off a pier ... .


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I can't let my fellows A/C fighting alone. Bring it on boys. I'll bring the rest of my A/C's and tokens down. They aint catching many fish, but they can drink some beers.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> I feel certian you'll break that skunk's back this yr,Clyde.... If between Firespider,you're bud,and I can rack up 9 amoungst us,no doubt you're gonna be in on the action this yr. Besides,Al done run out all his luck in the Wheels Tourney...  I hope anywho....


don't under estimate the "well".....its been a great December.....my re-model is almost done....the missus is happy...and she agreed that I deserve a break some time in March. The ju-ju is runnin' strong

I'm hoping to recruit Walt D and that OBX Rookie.
Thats at least 4 between them 2.
Teo- at least 2
Neil - at least 2
NJ - at least 1 1/2 ( do one eyed drummies count?)
Clay - at least 2

I'll do my best to provide moral support, and help keep the cooler full of ice and bait.

anyone else game? lets show them Carolina boys somethin

So we see your 9 and raise you 2 1/2 

Bring on them drummies and that nice cold one @ Howards....


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*You seem to be missing something AL*

Who's gonna let you Virginia guys know it's on?

You see, We can keep things quiet down this way between a handfull of people. We might have already been catching by the time you guys figure out whats going on.....We're apt to sneak accross that cedar island ferry and meet up with some other guys without being noticed. Only thing to give it away is the silence on the web after a few days....

But we'll let you know when the sandspike toss and leftover bait cooler shmag chug is going down....


Anyhow...It will be good to see you guys this spring none-the-less.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Hmm.
> 
> This Va. boy got a 50" FL the first week of January last year.
> 
> And this one wasn't off a pier ... .


 Hmmm,so yer got yer one 50"FL did ya?? Those ain't easy ta come by... managed to luck into one 50 and a half FL off the planks myself this yr.. Have luckin to em off'n the beach as well,they are hard to come by.. As hard to catch one either way,think you'll agree after this yr at Sandbridge,ya reacon????  

It's all cool though,I know the ac is down fer this,so be ready fer the "reenforcements" from NC that will be there and are every yr..
Arch Bracher
Jimmy Hillsman
Phil aka Savfish
Russel Warren
almost forgot Nick


I just luck into the first one,but these guys are out fer blood and NUMBERS..  Oh,Al yer better have some *DEEP Pockets*...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dang Kenny.....

Looks like we's under gunned...



> Dayum Al, I'm starting to feel like Custer at Lil Big Horn. Any other Va boys gonna show???


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey guys is this limited to VA vs NC?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NEIV164Owl said:


> Hey guys is this limited to VA vs NC?



nope


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> don't under estimate the "well".....its been a great December.....my re-model is almost done....the missus is happy...and she agreed that I deserve a break some time in March. The ju-ju is runnin' strong
> 
> I'm hoping to recruit Walt D and that OBX Rookie.
> Thats at least 4 between them 2.
> ...


Dont forget about Bear Al.



Drumdum said:


> Hmmm,so yer got yer one 50"FL did ya?? Those ain't easy ta come by... managed to luck into one 50 and a half FL off the planks myself this yr.. Have luckin to em off'n the beach as well,they are hard to come by.. As hard to catch one either way,think you'll agree after this yr at Sandbridge,ya reacon????
> 
> It's all cool though,I know the ac is down fer this,so be ready fer the "reenforcements" from NC that will be there and are every yr..
> Arch Bracher
> ...


But if DD brings in them "ringers" we better start saving up for that first round...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Im Game....*

I know Im in. I am sure Ward is in.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Is a rumble on???*

I love a rumble!!!!!!!!!!!! Let's go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bill:fishing:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

hmmmmm....does BEAR consider himself NC OR VA.......the R


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

the rhondel said:


> hmmmmm....does BEAR consider himself NC OR VA.......the R


I hope he ain't bi [NC OR VA]...don't need no broke back seabear'n

dang...com'on drummies..this cabin fever's drivin me crazy.




> But if DD brings in them "ringers" we better start saving up for that first round...


I'll start the voodoo mojo early...anyone got any goats blood?

BTW...supprised our favorite Wakefield resident ain't chimed in. Must be cruizen the internet fer some g/f's


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

NEIV164Owl said:


> Hey guys is this limited to VA vs NC?


Steve, you thinkin' what I'm thinkin? Wonder if we could get a bunch of PA guys interested. Think the wife may give me a "weekend pass" come March if I knock off a few "honey do's" before hand. Philly Jack


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Philly Jack said:


> Steve, you thinkin' what I'm thinkin? Wonder if we could get a bunch of PA guys interested. Think the wife may give me a "weekend pass" come March if I knock off a few "honey do's" before hand. Philly Jack



if'n enough of ya PA guys get a mob together...we may have to split the divisions...


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*I'm in..........*

Long as it isn't march 13


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> Steve, you thinkin' what I'm thinkin? Wonder if we could get a bunch of PA guys interested. Think the wife may give me a "weekend pass" come March if I knock off a few "honey do's" before hand. Philly Jack


I don't know about a "bunch" of PA yankees comin' down to participate, but remember I mentioned something about maybe going down to OBX in March? It'd be kinda fun to tag along even if we aren't "competing". I know for a fact that these guys can teach us a thing or two about drummin'!

Besides, it'd be fun to meet some of these guys off the board - and get in some spring fishing time. I have a big drum on my catch wish list for 2008.



Nserch4Drum said:


> if'n enough of ya PA guys get a mob together...we may have to split the divisions...


Thanks for the consideration Ns4D!


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> It's all cool though,I know the ac is down fer this,so be ready fer the "reenforcements" from NC that will be there and are every yr..
> Arch Bracher
> Jimmy Hillsman
> Phil aka Savfish
> ...



I imagine the VA ladies will be outfished 5 to 1 if these guys are on the same beach as they are.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Hmmm,so yer got yer one 50"FL did ya??
> As hard to catch one either way,think you'll agree after this yr at Sandbridge,ya reacon????
> It's all cool though,I know the ac is down fer this,so be ready fer the "reenforcements" from NC that will be there and are every yr..
> Arch Bracher
> ...


I'm all about backin' the A/C. But that list just ain't fair. 

And ya'll don't even need backups. 

You are right, Kenny. I didn't have the best Fall down Sandbridge way ... . 

But I did manage a second 50" FL in Ocracoke last Spring. Remeber that thread on SOL??


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm hoping to get back there this spring. Its been a couple of years.

Will all you AC dudes cook up some fried rice, egg rolls and sesame chicken for us white guys?
Sure would be thoughtful.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> I'm hoping to get back there this spring. Its been a couple of years.
> 
> Will all you AC dudes cook up some fried rice, egg rolls and sesame chicken for us white guys?
> Sure would be thoughtful.


Maybe NS4D will cook ya some monkey on a stick.

I imagine you'll get hungry watchin' us out fish ya.


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Well like Steve I'd be concerned that my lack of knowledge and experience might hurt a team in a "competition" but I'd love to tag along. Wouldn't want to be a liability. We'll see what happens as time goes on but I know I'm fishin' somwhere in March. Philly Jack


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Seems to me , last year the ladies were nailing them at the Point when the boys were playing movie stars in Ocracoke.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Man this thread went fast...*



dirtyhandslopez said:


> Seems to me , last year the ladies were nailing them at the Point when the boys were playing movie stars in Ocracoke.


Them ladies did wack them....a few weeks after the scounts hit them first.....


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm...doesnt sounds like a competition....with the competitors mentioned thus far, it sounds like a clinic.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

DD, com'on now.. those guys have sold their souls to the devil to catch drummies.. they don't count.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> DD, com'on now.. those guys have sold their souls to the devil to catch drummies.. they don't count.


 If Va is gonna take on NC,then it's NC's duty to put the best out there,specially when Al's buy'n...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> It's all cool though,I know the ac is down fer this,so be ready fer the "reenforcements" from NC that will be there and are every yr..
> Arch Bracher
> Jimmy Hillsman
> Phil aka Savfish
> ...


like teo said that just aint fair. you have to be human, if you sold your soul to the devil to catch fish it doesnt count. 


btw AC i got us a plan..... heres how this works out. we make sure we get down to ocracoke

1. raid the nc boys of all their food.
2. make sure that we leave kenny a frying pan, house autry and oil.
3. we'll win by default as kenny will have eaten all the fried mullet intended for bait.

BING BING BING... we'll win cause kenny'll eat NC's bait!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> like teo said that just aint fair. you have to be human, if you sold your soul to the devil to catch fish it doesnt count.
> 
> 
> btw AC i got us a plan..... heres how this works out. we make sure we get down to ocracoke
> ...


 Wrong...  I loves me some mullets,but I draw da line at fatback.. :--| That's all they'll use fer ketch'n drummies in the spring.. I got a few frozen mullet heads left but generally I eat bodys and let the feesh eat the heads... 

Course fried tuna belly chunks might werk purdy good fried up,but I'd have ta raid Arch's cooler fer that........


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

All right lets set some rules. I figured this was a us down there at th same time vs them thing. If its a first fish and most fish all of us know we aint got a last bud light in the cooler near Al chance in this. So what is going on?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

<---would like in:beer: still got room?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> All right lets set some rules. I figured this was a us down there at th same time vs them thing. If its a first fish and most fish all of us know we aint got a last bud light in the cooler near Al chance in this. So what is going on?


Put that beer down, Clay. You're not makin' much sense right now. 

Of course we ain't got a chance. 

Even if we gave em Al.

Maybe we can get us a few Virginia ringers on our side. Maybe Bill K., Angel, Lum, Blake, Rolland and maybe even get Mike Adams on the sand.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

When are you guys planning this shindig? We're planning to be down at OBX 4/13 through the 15th...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

NEIV164Owl said:


> When are you guys planning this shindig? We're planning to be down at OBX 4/13 through the 15th...


before that!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Drumdum said:


> Wrong...  I loves me some mullets,but I draw da line at fatback.. :--| That's all they'll use fer ketch'n drummies in the spring.. I got a few frozen mullet heads left but generally I eat bodys and let the feesh eat the heads...


it was so much funnier in my head. somehow it lost its goodness. 

i got some secret bait for this too! ya'll nc boys don't have nothin on the asian mart bait.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

NTKG said:


> before that!


OK, thanks NTKG.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> I imagine the VA ladies will be outfished 5 to 1 if these guys are on the same beach as they are.


Ooooo Im all scared.

I WAS planning a solo trip to Lookout or Portsmouth, But I may have to support my VA breathren in this most just and noble cause. 
How bout the last weekend in March??
opcorn:


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Philly Jack & Steve*

I will help represent PA.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

shark21 said:


> I will help represent PA.


Good luck man!

We're gonna be down too late for this one.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Puppy Mullet said:


> How bout the last weekend in March??
> opcorn:


You'll be WAY behind by then...........


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Ooooo Im all scared.
> 
> I WAS planning a solo trip to Lookout or Portsmouth, But I may have to support my VA breathren in this most just and noble cause.
> How bout the last weekend in March??
> opcorn:



Greg,
Why don't you and I go to Portsmouth and stay out of this CF? Fishing in peace is a beautiful thing. Catching one on Portsmouth without another human being in sight is an awesome experience.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Cdog said:


> Dayum Al, I'm starting to feel like Custer at Lil Big Horn. Any other Va boys gonna show???


I got yer back Clay....


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm with you guys. Just name the date and I'm there.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

chuck(skidmark) said:


> Greg,
> Why don't you and I go to Portsmouth and stay out of this CF? Fishing in peace is a beautiful thing. Catching one on Portsmouth without another human being in sight is an awesome experience.


Yeah yer right Chuck... Lets get it lined up.
Lookin forward to it already.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Well if you's need a substitute,ya'know,someone to cast short and to the left or right of the hole, I'm in.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Well if you's need a substitute,ya'know,someone to cast short and to the left or right of the hole, I'm in.


That's probably where the fish are.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

i aint got to ride with Al anymore i got my own 4wheels now so i geuss i could come back my NC team up seein as i live down here now im 2 young 2 drink but i still wana see NS4D spend all that Prize money on Everybodys drinks:beer:
Il take take a hot cocoa AL


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

striperswiper said:


> i aint got to ride with Al anymore i got my own 4wheels now so i geuss i could come back my NC team up seein as i live down here now im 2 young 2 drink but i still wana see NS4D spend all that Prize money on Everybodys drinks:beer:
> Il take take a hot cocoa AL



Welcome aboard,younge'n.. I saw you at the bash and helped eat all those stripers ya caught.. A hard feesh'n youngen like yerself is always welcome aboard.. Be glad ta buy ya a soda at the bar whilest Al pays for all the NC boy's beer...


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

"It's not fair"

*"It's not fair"*Terrel Owens









Dang Teo et al... sounds like you scripted the other "T.O.'s" press conference.


----------



## Dickie (Jun 16, 2007)

Be down in March. Put up a date and Time !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Way I see it is *be there*... There is no set time for the "first one"... Watch water temps,giver a shot and hope for the best...

Hope they ain't finished with the bridges by then.. The ferry ride might not be as cramped or have to wait in lines so long,cause as of now only way to get on is if ya have 4whl drive... Shouldn't be quite as many sightseers...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*No doubt*

Lets hope they are behind schedule right?

Shouldnt be any driving problem from my end.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

This sounds interesting ....can I umpire? 

With the luck I had last year, I wouldnt be wanted on either team

Adam


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Are spectators allowed? This is one I'd love to see.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*bump*

I'm thinking about next weekend, if weather permits. Who's in?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Good possibility of you seein Tater and I then,Teo.. Looking forward to it...


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

CrawFish said:


> *bump*
> 
> I'm thinking about next weekend, if weather permits. Who's in?


Teo the plan for us was this weekend. Looks like a wash because of weather, so next weekend is a go if the weather holds up. I'm up for it if y'all are.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The SENC will be back.*

I heard a rumor someone snuck down from virginny and tried....So I countered and struck out as well. I lucked into a slot about 9 pm between bailing doggies.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

va already won


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

NTKG said:


> va already won


 Yeah Neil,you're right will slip you and Nsearch4 a budlight next I seeya.. Weekend weather didn't help much,believe me.. Look at this weekend's weather if that tells ya anything..


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> va already won


Who did it? I know it aint Al. 

obtw... the lady just put a stop on my plan for next weekend. Some how I have to go meet her Priest to plan our wedding. And I'm not even Catholic.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Who did it? I know it aint Al.
> 
> obtw... the lady just put a stop on my plan for next weekend. Some how I have to go meet her Priest to plan our wedding. And I'm not even Catholic.


 Congrats...


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Teo, you'll make a good Catholic. 

You drink and curse with the best of em. 

I'll be down March 24-29.

Hope to see ya'll on the beach.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> Congrats...


Ditto.

And oh yeah Teo, from the sounds of it ya aint gonna have much fishing time here soon. I'll take that 30 off your hands...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Ditto.
> 
> And oh yeah Teo, from the sounds of it ya aint gonna have much fishing time here soon. I'll take that 30 off your hands...



Brutal Cdog!!! haha!




Jesse


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Brutal Cdog!!! haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Jesse it's like I told ya up at Hatteras New Years... the truth may not always be pretty... but it's always the truth...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Rockfish1 said:


> Jesse it's like I told ya up at Hatteras New Years... the truth may not always be pretty... but it's always the truth...


easy there grandpa...or ur walking over the dunes 




Jesse


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Looks good so far for the weekend*

OCOKE here I come!!!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Last weekend in March....gotta pay my last respects......

Bring it!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll be down Sunday 3/30 trough Wednesday 4/2. 

Gonna have the better half of the A/C wit me, too.

Teo, I hope yer in.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

What is the A/C? Is that the Asian Connection? I wanna start a club!!! Who wants to be in my club?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

JeepMike said:


> What is the A/C? Is that the Asian Connection? I wanna start a club!!! Who wants to be in my club?


Do I have ta own a horse to be in yer club?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I'll be down Sunday 3/30 trough Wednesday 4/2.
> 
> Gonna have the better half of the A/C wit me, too.
> 
> Teo, I hope yer in.


I was hoping for tomorrow to Friday, but something came up. And I'll be busy for the next couple of days till the weekend. If I can shake it off, I'll be down there w/ y'all.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

If you get a big surf it will cut you off from the ramp before it runs you off the point on Ocoke..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'll be down on Sunday and Monday it looks like.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hate to be the bearer of bad news...and what makes it worse...I started this thread...due to lack of funds and the "almost" completion of our re-model...I have to "bow out" of this excursion.

This will be the first spring in about 8 years that I did not make it South in the Spring for the inaugural run...

Sad to say that after 4/3.....when the axe falls [ I am crossing every apendage I have, that it will not fall ] .....this weekend was my only shot.
Gotta say...shared and had great memories...and I hate to have not paid my respects and buried my toes one more time in the South beaches...

I apologize to all those that I currently had plans with.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> This will be the first spring in about 8 years that I did not make it South in the Spring for the inaugural run...




its ok al. you aint get one any of them 8 years before anyway you aint missin nothinopcorn:


on a serious note, hope all is well and give your family my best. see you soon bud


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> its ok al. you aint get one any of them 8 years before anyway you aint missin nothinopcorn:
> 
> 
> on a serious note, hope all is well and give your family my best. see you soon bud



I wonder what this "delete button" does? 


Good luck Neil.....wishin' I was fishin.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

im sorry to hear that AL.that really sucks, i will be down tonight through monday


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger Mullet and I along with a few more will be on O'Coke on the 3rd through the weekend. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*04/03-6*

I am afraid the weather is gonna suck for us. What do you think???

Darin


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well, I was down Wed and Thursday with Bigg Foot and the wind was blowin, the sand was up, the sun was shining and the fish, oh my lord the fish. There were somewhere other than the south end of Ocracoke. 

But, it was a great time. Cooked one more big breakfast on the beach and fed WhizKid and a young man, whose name I did not get.

Got to see the other FishHuntr, John M, a several others. So, it was worth the trip.

Hopefully it was not the last.


----------



## Danny (Jan 3, 2005)

*the weather next weekend*

Darin- from weather.com


Thu
Apr 3
Mostly Cloudy
63°
58°

Fri
Apr 4
Mostly Cloudy
71°
55°

Sat
Apr 5
Partly Cloudy
66°
55°

Sun
Apr 6
Mostly Sunny
66°
53°


This site has been waaay wrong before though.

And it didn't say if the fish would be biting or not.

Danny


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Weather*

I have learned not to rely on any of the weather sights. They have been wrong 9 out of 10 of my last fishing trips.

Danny, remember the one trip we took last Spring that it was supposed to be sunny, warm temps and little wind?? It was cold, it rained, and the wind blew gale force.

Oh yeah, last year me and Bill headed to O'coke. It was the same weekend as the one we picked for this year April 3-6. Anyway Friday was beautiful. We woke up at 0430 on Saturday and the wind was howling at 40 and it snowed. We decided to pack it up and head home a day early. Went from 65 on Friday to 38 on Saturday.


I figure they would have a great bite this weekend and shut down on Wednesday 04/02. 

I am not worried about the temp, I am more worried about the wind. Looks like a front is suposed to move in on Saturay night. Temps bottom out on Sunday. Should be an interesting ride on the ferry to Cedar Island on Sunday.

Darin


----------

